# DCT 3416 firewire drivers



## jmiele4

Please help! I just got a Motorola DCT 3416 from GCI up here in Alaska but I can not find the drivers for it to work with the Firewire. I tried using the drivers for the 64xx to no avail. I am running Windows XP Pro. The devices drivers needed are for AV/C Tunner and AV/C Panel. Ive read almost every post on here and they all focus on the 64xx series. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kitten

Me too. Have you found them yet. No they don't work from the 6412. Comcast here in Atlanta is spoiling all my fun. Can't save what's on the DCT 3416 forever w/o my computer having the drivers so I can make HD DVD's for my personal collection. Boo Hoo!!!


If you or anyone comes up with them please let me know. Motorola told me there aren't any yet for a computer. Don't believe it. Said some cable operatiors may support the 1394 soon. Help


----------



## robertmchenry

Check this out;
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR 


Should get you started on the right track


----------



## ajwees41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertmchenry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check this out;
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR
> 
> 
> Should get you started on the right track




Doesn't work for the 3412-3416.


ajwees41


----------



## CColtManM

Any update?


----------



## themike5000

 http://exdeus.home.comcast.net/stbfirewire/ 


its on there now


----------



## housefrough2007

I got drivers for my win xp I'll post the web address in a second


----------



## housefrough2007

here you guys are

http://home.comcast.net/~exdeus/stbfirewire/


----------



## SysopChris

Please help. I've been at this for 6 hrs. I'm a systems analyst on the IBM iSeries AS/400 developing software in COBOL & RPG/LE so I'm not totally technically illerate. But this is kicking my butt! For the most part I am hoping the fact it is not working is that I can't find Windows 7 or 8 64-bit drivers for the Motorola DCT-3416 AV/C (Panel & Tuner). Apparently a driver is needed for each. I'm runnig dual boot for Win 7 and 8 both 64-bit. If any screen captures will help I'll gladely post them on my Windows Live Skydrive and attach a Belarc report. Formatting my system and re-installing WinXP is not an option (at this point).


AMD Athlon X2 Dual Core BE-2400 2.30 GHz with 5 GB RAM.


Thanks in advance,

Chris

[email protected]


----------



## qz3fwd

You have to have a 32 bit version of windows. No 64 bit windows drivers are avaliable. Sorry.

Stop working on it until you have a 32 bit OS installed, either xp, or 7.


----------

